# On saying goodbye



## DCBluesman (Jul 5, 2008)

Dear Friends of Eagle â€“

As most of you know, Eagle and I were close.  Close enough that I know his daughter, Paulie, and his wife, Lynn.  I spoke with Lyn earlier this afternoon.  I am fortunate in that I have the relationship that allows me to ask candid questions.

One of my concerns was the financial ramifications of losing Eagle.  There is no insurance and, as some of you know, the family was by no means well-off.  That being said, I am asking those of you who feel the desire to do something to listen to Eagle.  We cannot do anything directly for our friend at this point, but I can tell you that his family was the most important thing in the world to him.

I have sent a wreath on behalf of our IAP family. For those of you who want to do more, I have set up a PayPal account at Eagle@heritagepens.com to accept donations which will be forwarded in their entirety to Lynn.  I will cover the PayPal fees.

Finally, here is a link to the funeral home and information regarding services.    You will find Eagleâ€™s information under his given name, William Prisavage.  http://www.kornegayfuneral.com/index.cfm 



> Mass of Christian Burial for William Edward â€œEagleâ€ Prisavage will be held at 2:00 PM Tuesday, July 8, 2008 at Kornegay Funeral Home, Camden Chapel. Father Francis Travis will officiate. The Rite of Committal will be in Waterbury, Connecticut at a later date. The family will receive friends from 6-8 PM Monday, July 7, 2008 at Kornegay Funeral Home, Camden Chapel.


<center>Kornegay Funeral Home - Camden Chapel
1112 Fair Street
Camden, South Carolina   29020
Phone: 803-432-3583</center>

Eagle will be buried with his family in Connecticut.  Details are not available at this time.


----------



## JohnStout (Jul 5, 2008)

I tried the paypal account it stated that it wasn't validated yet, does it take a bit?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 5, 2008)

John - Thank you for bringing this to my attention.  The validation has occurred and things are flowing now.


----------



## JohnStout (Jul 5, 2008)

PP sent


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 6, 2008)

A number of contributions have been received and will be acknowledged directly through emails.  For those who wish to send a card, the address is


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know Lou ! PP sent .


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm almost caught up with the thank you notes.  The first check will go to Lynn tomorrow.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 7, 2008)

Lou as always you are an inspiration to us all.  You are a kind soul with a heart of gold.

If at all possible please donate to help an extended family member in their time of need and sorrow.

Mike


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 7, 2008)

I just spoke with Lynn.  Her children along with Eagle's brother and son are all together supporting each other in Camden today.  Several members of our forum will be at the funeral home tonight, tomorrow or both.  A lovely bouquet of flowers has been sent on behalf of his woodworking and pen turning friends.  Additionally, I have just sent the first check, $1,700, to Lynn to help with the financial burdens she now faces.  She sends her grateful appreciation for the comments and contributions you are all offering up.  Please accept my humble thanks as well.  

Again, contributions can be sent to Eagle@heritagepens.com .  One-hundred percent of the donations will go to Lynn.  I know we have had a couple of fund raisers recently and I know that gas is over $4 a gallon.  If you still have a few dollars left over to help the family of a great friend and artist, send what you can.  Everything will help.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 8, 2008)

A first check has been sent to Lynn to help defray the costs for services and burial.  It's not too late to contribute or to bid on one of Skiprat's (Steven Jackson's) beautiful pens. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=39078 100% of the proceeds are going to help Eagle's family.


----------



## airrat (Jul 8, 2008)

It is nice to see that amount Lou.   What a community of people that have met only a few other members of that community can do to help each other is very heartwarming.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 10, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2008)

<center>*PLEASE NOTE*</center>

Lynn will be contacting Lou this weekend.  He plans on giving her a check for all the donations made this week.  Let's try to make that check as LARGE as possible!!
<center>*
REMEMBER*</center>

Many of you indicated that Eagle GAVE you his blanks.  WHEN he SOLD those blanks, they were up to $100 each.  He did NOT ask for money in return, yet SOME of those pens were, undoubtedly SOLD, usually for a couple hundred dollars each!!!

NOW would be a good time to "PAY BACK", wouldn't it???

HE didn't ask for anything in return.  

<center>*I AM ASKING!!*</center>

Only YOU know who you are.  Please give Eagle SOMETHING for what he gave YOU.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

PP sent Lou, and Bump this back to the top.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2008)

Tonight I have received a couple e-mails asking for Lou's "Eagle fund address", so I am bumping this thread.  To those who asked, you received e-mais from me, if there are any others, please send to:

Eagle@Heritagepens.com

Eagle's friends and family thank you!!!


----------



## ESwindell (Jul 18, 2008)

Lou,
PP sent
God Bless,
Eric


----------

